# bash script -> leerzeichen vorne und hinten entfernen

## stiwi

mit welchen tool kann ich noch mal in einem bash-script führende und folgende leerzeichen entfernen ?

aus

" test " soll "test" werden.

----------

## aleph-muc

vielleicht hilft dir tr

Gruß

aleph

----------

## stiwi

```
echo "    test   test    " | tr -d [:blank:]

testtest
```

löscht leider auch leerzeichen in der mitte. ich glaube das muss mit sed gehen, weiss nur noch nicht wie  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

ein ziemlich mächtiges und auch eher komplexes tool ist sed.

Damit kann man soziemlich alles anstellen was man will.

Ich habe jetzt keine URL zur Hand, aber du findest sicher einige Sieten darüber bei google.

----------

## stiwi

ja, hab hier schon die ganze zeit gegooglet. aber sed scheint ein fass ohne boden zu sein. ausserdem bin ich ein analphabet was reguläre ausdrücke angeht. also wenn zufällig jemand die genaue zusammensetzung des befehls kennt, währe ich sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Raistlin

selber gemacht  :Smile: 

```
echo "  das ist ein test   " | sed -e 's/^[ \t]*//;s/[ \t]*$//'
```

gibt:

```
das ist ein test
```

Gruss, R.

----------

## stiwi

danke, der parameter erklärt sich ja fast von selbst  :Smile: )

----------

## Raistlin

Vielleicht noch eine Erklärung:

```
^ passt auf den Anfang eines Strings

[ \t] passt auf einen whitespace oder Tabulator (\t)

* bedeutet beliebig viele

s/PATTERN/REPLACEMENT/ ersetzt alles, das auf PATTERN matched mit REPLACEMENT.
```

der so erhaltene String - also ohne führenden whitespace - wird an den nächsten sed-Befehl geschickt, der dann noch die angehängten whitespaces löscht...

```
$ passt auf newline
```

Gruss, R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Vielleicht noch eine Erklärung:
> 
> [...deine Erläuterungen...]
> 
> Gruss, R.

 

Sag mal Raistlin...

Ich schnuppere schon länger immer mal wieder in Richtung "Regexp", sed und co. Allerdings kapiere ich das mit den Regeln nicht wirklich. Kennst du vielleicht einen guten Link wo hierzu BASICS zu finden sind?

Das meiste was ich bisher gefunen habe fängt mit "s/hh/aa/" an und im nächsten Schritt wirds dann sogleich um den Faktor 10 komplexer.

Oder kannst du hierzu vielleicht ein gutes Buch oder Tool empfeheln? 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Teetante

www.regular-expressions.info ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Sie gehen von ganz einfach los und bauen das dann Schritt für Schritt zusammen.

(ist allerdings englisch).

----------

## Raistlin

So ging es mir auch einmal  :Smile: 

Die online HOWTOs, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, sind allesamt "ungenügend"... Darum habe ich mir ein Buch gekauft:

Awk & Sed, wobei ich eigentlich dieses hier: Sed & Awk wollte, doch die Lieferzeit war damals enorm lange  :Smile: 

Aber ich kann dir mein gekauftes Buch (das erste) nur wärmstens empfehlen. Sobald ich das zweite einmal in einer Bibliothek ausleihen kann (wenn es nicht mehr geklaut  :Evil or Very Mad:  ist), werde ich es auch lesen.

Gruss, R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Teetante

 *Quote:*   

> www.regular-expressions.info [...] (ist allerdings englisch) 

 

Super, genau sowas hatte ich schon lange gesucht. Und dass es englisch ist stört nicht wirklich. Danke!

@Raistlin

 *Quote:*   

> [...]Darum habe ich mir ein Buch gekauft: [...]

 

Danke. Das Oreilly Buch hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Aber ich vertraue lieber auf die Meinung von jemandem, der mit einem Buch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Von daher werde ich mir "dein" Buch auch mal zulegen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt!

Danke!

----------

